# Carnet d'adresses & Facebook



## bmedard (15 Février 2011)

Hello,

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ni comment Carnet d'adresses se synchronise avec FB pour les photos des contacts et le site web. Une idée pour désactiver cette intrusion ? J'ai beau chercher dans Préférences... 

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2011)

Hello.

Je pense qu'il faut plutôt chercher du coté de Facebook.
Tu as surement du autoriser une application à accéder à ton carnet d'adresse pour le synchroniser,
exemple : http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=43678885451&v=info

Vérifie les applications dans tes paramètres de confidentialité.


----------



## Daddy98 (16 Février 2011)

Tu n'aurais pas un iphone ? Car Facebook peut synchroniser les contacts, en récupérant leurs photos.

Si tu synchronise les contacts dans iTunes, et bien tu te retrouve avec ça dans AdressBook.


----------



## bmedard (17 Février 2011)

Merci pour les conseils. J'ai désactivé toutes les applications qui utilisent la plateforme FB. Oui, j'ai un iPhone et synchronise via MobileMe... Comment faire pour éviter qu'iTunes ne considère que je souhaite utiliser les données de FB pour mon address book ??

*Note du modo :* Fesse Bouc, ça serait pas un truc sur internet, ça ?  à quoi ça sert que je me décarcasse à pondre une annonce "à lire avant de poster", si vous ne la lisez pas avant de poster, alors ? 

On déménage.


----------



## Daddy98 (19 Février 2011)

L'application FaceBook Mobile pour iPhone synchronise ce genre d'informations, tu peux aller dans "Amis" et en haut il me smble qu'il y a un bouton "Sync" ou tu pourra désactiver la synchronisation, (sauf erreur de ma part, il est nécessaire de l'activer, elle ne s'active pas automatiquement)


----------



## furiet (15 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous, et d'abord merci pour cette discussion sur Macg, car j'ai vraiment du mal à trouver comment fonctionne FB par rapport à ce problème de Carnet d'adresses, application Apple dénommée "Contacts" en fait.
J'ai FB sur un Mac, et FB sur iPhone et sur iPad.
22 personnes ont manifesté le désir d'être "amis" avec moi, je n'ai pas donné suite, mais le problème dont je parle est ailleurs : FB m'indique depuis peu que je pourrais si je le voulais être ami avec..environ 600 personnes. Apparemment FB aurait eu accès à mes Contacts, et les personnes indiquées seraient celles de mes Contacts qui sont inscrites sur FB, donc environ 600 sur mes 700 contacts.Qui plus est, pour deux de ces 600 contacts, je ne connaissais pas le nom de famille, et FB l'a trouvé, chacun de ces prénoms figurant à plusieurs exemplaires dans FB. j'en ai déduit que FB a identifié ces deux personnes grâce à leur numéro de tel figurant dans mon Carnet d'adresses, et pour l'une d'elles j'ai pu vérifier  avec la photo FB qu'il s'agissait bien de la personne que j'avais enregistrée. 
Sans trop savoir comment, j'ai pu supprimer "tous les contacts importés" mais je ne sais pas supprimer définitivement leur importation.


----------



## ze_random_bass (15 Février 2019)

bmedard a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ni comment Carnet d'adresses se synchronise avec FB pour les photos des contacts et le site web. Une idée pour désactiver cette intrusion ? J'ai beau chercher dans Préférences...
> 
> Merci !



Salut,

Le meilleur moyen d’éviter une intrusion de FB est de supprimer son compte FB.

a+


----------

